# Wyin CO2 Regulator



## Bercey (Jun 28, 2012)

Looking at getting another regulator for a new tank I'm setting up. Was wondering if anyone had experience with, or knows about, the Wyin regulator.

I found it on amazon.ca (am I allowed to link?: https://www.amazon.ca/gp/aw/d/B071W...h+solenoid&dpPl=1&dpID=513694AuWbL&ref=plSrch)

Much appreciated!

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------

